# Virginia Tech



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just wanted to convey my sympathies and deep sorrow to all those students and families out in Virginia. We are all affected by this and it's become quite the scary world when kids are killing kids. 

We had to deal with the Dawson College shootings last Sept. here in Montreal (it's the college my son, Alex, is going to attend this fall) and it was so very emotional. The killer lived close to us, here in Laval, went to a school I'd attended when I was growing up. The one girl who died lived in my neighborhood, her young brother going to the same school my boys used to attend. It's just all a little too close to home, you know?

I hope none of you here have direct relatives or close friends at the school. Our thoughts and blessings are with Virginia Tech.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are going out to the families, one of the victims has a Nova Scotia connenction (She taught here). It is such a tragedy for everyone envolved.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

My son will start Grad school at VATech in June. Needless to say, this was very scary for me. I can't imagine what the families are going through right now. All I knew is that I needed to know my son was safe, even though I was 99% sure he was still in Michigan, I still needed to know he hadn't flown down for the weekend for some reason.

My heart goes out to those who lost loved ones.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We have several of the victim from our state - such a sad thing. My son is away at college & although I understand they are "adults" it seems like the security is very lax as anyone can come onto campus & into the class buildings. Although my sons Dorms are locked, it doesnt mean that if someone is standing outside & says I lost my keys, that some other kid wont let them in! It is such a tragedy!
Laurie


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I know, Laurie, it's so scary. Two of my sons are off in college, and one more starts this fall. Although I know that Va Tech will probably have one of the best security from now on, you really can't always predict and prevent this sort of senseless tragedy. Especially when it's from one of the students. And it's not just campuses, college or high school; this happens in the workforce as well.

It's true what my Mom told me...we never stop worrying about our children, no matter how old they are. And a tragedy like this brings it closer to home. How precious they are, and life is. They only thing we can do is keep those families in our thoughts and prayers, and give our loved ones an extra hug and kiss.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My sympathies to the families and loved ones as well . 

This is a terrible tragedy and it makes me so sad too see the faces of this young students and their teachers and mentors who lost their lives in the prime of their life .. 

I just do not understand how this can continue to happen in the United States and I just wish the violence would stop..? How many people have to die !!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I ,too, am deeply saddened by the recent murders and pray that the families of the victims can find peace in their lives. My heart goes out to all of them. My concern is also for the Korean and Korean American's in our country as they face the possibility of retribution. I had not even considered this as a problem until I saw a segment on-line on CNN. The Korean students at V-Tech are leaving, their parents worried about their safelty, wondering if this will change their lives forever. How could anyone possibly think that just because one student (who happened to be of Korean heritage) did this horrendous deed, that all Koreans should be feared or condeemed! Rubbish! He was obviously a very troubled soul, a person, and his heritage doesn't matter and certainly doesn't reflect on anyone else from South Korea. I pray that this doesn't lead to more violence and I too wonder, how many more innocent people have to die!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I think that might be more of a precaution of the parents than actual threats from the students. We need to give our younger generation more credit than that. I can't imagine the students there at VAtech blaming Korean students for this. VATech is a multi-cultural campus, and I believe they are much smarter than that.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Then again; think about it...this might be something that the media is pumping up. I have absolutely no respect for most media people (sorry if anyone here works for tv or newspapers). They are actually below lawyers and politicians on my list (and yes, my son is in poli-sci and pre-law..whachagonnado)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I agree, for the most part..but the students that they interviewed both said that they did fear that this might bring retribution. I'm not saying it's going to, it's just troubling them to think it might.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

did you see on the news reports (msnbc.com) that the killer sent a raving video to nbc just after the first 2 murders?? It's just scary what kind of people are out there...I feel so bad for all those families and friends that lost innocent people that day..it's so completely and utterly senseless..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is so heartwrenching. Not only for the victim's families, but for this poor boy who didn't get the help he needed. It was just on the news that he was declared mentally ill by a judge, because he was stalking a girl at some point. All the signs were there, and by the time his Eng Lit prof saw it, he was over the edge. And his parents have also lost a child, and have to live with the shame he brought to their family. 

It's all so sad. My prayers go out to everyone.

Joann, I know how you feel. When the WTC were blown up, my daughter only worked 10 blocks away. When we lost phone contact with her, it was scary.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

My heart goes out to all the familes of those who died, even the shooter's Mom and Dad. I know first hand that it stinks to loose a child, no mater what age they are and under any circumstances. It is not supposed to be that way. The heartache and grief they all will experience is unbelievable and their lives will never be the same.

On top of that, the survivors will even have psychological problems. They will ask themselves "why was I spared and not the person next to me?" or even suffer post-tramatic stress disorders. It is going to be a living hell for them all.

I just hope with love, prayer, and counseling they can overcome this.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

There are so many issues that need to be addressed the main one being that we do not have copycat killings in the near future 
Oprah tried to address it on her show today . I am not a huge Oprah fan but I am happy she gave it the time and attention today ..
One point made by the professor who was asked to tutor this troubled young man was that today she has recieved numerous e mails from everywhere in the US stating that they too are in a situation like hers and are just as perplexed as to what to do .. The laws on the books now make it almost impossible for these people to receive help .. Confidentiality issue is a big one .. 
This is not an isolated incident this is serious . It seems like we are raising a lot of troubled violent youth .. 
It is very serious when students and teachers fear for their lives and refuse to go to a certain class because they are afraid of the actions of a one student and still no one can find a loop hole to find the help ( for these lost souls ) that they need .
So once again we are turning on our TV's and watching another candlelight vigils and seeing faces faces filled with sorrow.pain and disbelief .. 
How do we stop the maddness ???


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Today on Good Morning America a Psychiatrist asked that we not show our children the video the shooter sent to the news station. It only glorifies what he did and makes the shooter sound rational when he really had huge psychiatric problems. He called for a ban on the video for all stations and u tube. I think he is right.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I couldn't agree more, Rita....there is just too much attention given to him and not enough to the ones that win a scholarship for their great essay, or volunteerism, or grades, etc. I definately wouldn't want my grandchildren to see any of this.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My heart goes out to the families that lost their children and loved ones in this horrible tragedy.



Judy A said:


> I couldn't agree more, Rita....there is just too much attention given to him and not enough to the ones that win a scholarship for their great essay, or volunteerism, or grades, etc. I definately wouldn't want my grandchildren to see any of this.


Judy - I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think we alll agree that this video is disturbing and it should not be shown but there it was in all its glory on the 7 am news on Good Morning America just when parents are getting their little ones ready for school ..
Really we do not need all the gory details and we do not need to see this disturbed young man ranting and raving and saying BAd words .. They would not do it with the Columbine killers as this was their wish as well ..
By the way he was a copycat killer he scheduled the date of his massacre in remberance of the Columbine murders and killers


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

My condolences to all the families and friends that have lost loved ones in this tragedy. My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------

